
Advanced Functional Programming in Industry: Chordify [pdf] - lelf
http://dreixel.net/research/pdf/afpi_pres_fpdays14.pdf
======
dustingetz
Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7WmF1rm...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:7WmF1rmL7pkJ:dreixel.net/research/pdf/afpi_pres_fpdays14.pdf+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
dreixel
[https://www.scribd.com/doc/248143739/Advanced-Functional-
Pro...](https://www.scribd.com/doc/248143739/Advanced-Functional-Programming-
in-Industry)

------
ximeng
Somehow "fp in industry" seems to be a code word for Haskell. More about the
business model would have been interesting.

